# Does anyone have a sales job that requires travel?



## 21646 (Nov 3, 2006)

My biggest fear is being trapped in my own car, a train or a bus without immediate access to a bathroom. Traveling to unknown neighborhoods throughout my city has been a No No. Unless I know the location of the closest public restroom, You know - a McDonalds, Starbucks, gas station or porta potty. My IBS has felt more manageable lately. Probably because I rarely leave the house and am not working right now. Anyway, I am considering taking a sales job that requires me to drive an hour to work in rush hour traffic. Then, go on sales calls with other associates to clients' homes. Who is doing this successfully? A panicky, IBS-D sufferer.


----------



## Noremacam (Sep 12, 2006)

You can do it! Just remember though, that while 99% of the time you'll do fine, you'll inevitably find yourself in a bad situation at one point or another(true with any job, really). Just prepare yourself for the stress and go do it. I don't know how bad your IBS is so you'll have to make your own judgment, but if you think you can, then do it.


----------



## 23048 (Dec 13, 2006)

I agree with Noremacam. Try to keep calm but dont let your IBS rule your life. I drive a lot for my job and go 'prepared' Loo roll, imodium, alcohol hand wash and allow myself enough time to make my drive and stop off for the loo if I need to.


----------



## TiredofIBS (Mar 6, 2005)

Hey, everyones IBS is different and how it affects the mind. You are the one to decide if you think you can handle the possibility of being embarrassed. That is my biggest fear is being embarrassed in front of someone. In a few years i will be facing the same thing as you. I will be up for a sales job in a few years and hope things will be better then.


----------



## h8ibs (Oct 24, 2004)

I'm in outside sales and have IBS. The difference is that I rarely have to travel with anybody. When I do, it's usually only for a day or two. Then I'm on my own again for a while. If you're considering sales, consider a sales job where you're an outside sales rep on your own. This way, if/when you gotta go, you can just pull over at any restaurant, grocery store, etc.. and go without the embarassment of having to explain to someone what you're doing. Since I've been in "field" sales, I've really gotten much, much, much better control over my IBS. Good luck!


----------

